# Erinnerung - was bleibt???



## Regina (26 Mai 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, bekannt bin ich als Dichterin, gebe meinen Worten einen Sinn,
versuchen tue ich es jedenfalls, doch manchmal bleiben sie stecken im Hals,
habe mich lange nicht gemeldet hier bei Eucheine schwere Krankheit flickte mir am Zeuch,
man denkt über das Leben nach, das man gemeistert mit Ach und Krach,
viel zu viele sind schon von uns gegangen, an denen wir so sehr gehangen,
tut mir leid, das Thema ist nicht gerade schön, auch wir werden einmal vergehen,
die Barbara Rudnik war die letzte im Bunde, der Krebs macht leider seine Runde,
so viel man auch geforscht schon hat, der Krebs er frisst sich immer satt,
was geschieht nach uns auf Erden, wenn wir dann zu Staub erst werden???
Mist was sind das für Gedanken, die sich durch mein Hirn hier ranken,
lasst uns lieber fröhlich sein, und uns noch am Leben freuen,
nehmt mich wieder hier an Bord (Board), viel zu lange war ich fort,
das Leben ist uns niemals schnurz, auch wenn es manchmal viel zu kurz.
Dank an alle die dafür sorgen, das dieses Board noch lange hält und für die Beiträge und tollen Pics, die Ihr immer wieder findet.... Eure Regina....


----------



## Tokko (26 Mai 2009)

Wer sowas schreibt der bleibt.:thumbup:

Danke fürs dichten.


----------



## General (26 Mai 2009)

Regina für die lieben Sätze und wünsche dir alles alles Gute und mache dir mal keine Gedanken wegen dem Board, es gibt wichtigeres im Leben.


----------



## Regina (26 Mai 2009)

Es musste halt mal raus, vielen Dank an Tokko und die restlichen Antworter, es gibt in der Tat Wichtigeres aber es lenkt gut ab und erfreut das Gemüt. Danke Euch..... Reginchen


----------



## astrosfan (27 Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank Regina für Deine Dichtung :thumbup:
Ist mal was anderes. 

Wünsche Dir alles Gute und vielleicht ein bisschen Ablenkung auf dem Board.


----------



## maierchen (13 Juni 2009)

reginchen bleib so gesund wie es geht auch wenn der wind mal härter weht!
naja dichten ist meins nicht , aber welcome back !!!!!!


----------

